# Me explico



## akakus

En español podemos acabar una frase con ¿me explico? para estar seguros de que no hay dudas. Quiero evitar algo autoritario, como ¿entendido?
¿Cuál sería la expresión en inglés?


----------



## Bilma

Is it clear?
Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Talant

Hola.

Se podría usar "Am I clear?"

Un saludo


----------



## akakus

Muchas gracias Bilma. No me venía ahora mismo esto a la cabeza.

Utilizaré la segunda. La primera tiene ese punto autoritario que quiero evitar.


----------



## akakus

Es impresionante esto. Habéis respondido los dos en ¡¡UN MINUTO!!

Gracias a ti también Talant


----------



## Magmod

No *me explico* por qué... = I don't understand why ...

 ¿Pero cuál es el significado de?:

*¿Me explico? *


----------



## yayu

Do you understand me?


----------



## yayu

Or:
Am I being clear?


----------



## Rayines

It is as if you were saying: "I can't explain it (even) to myself".


----------



## yayu

Rayines said:


> It is as if you were saying: "I can't explain it (even) to myself".


I'm sorry but I don't agree, it is used to ensure that the other is understanding what you are saying


----------



## Rayines

yayu said:


> I'm sorry but I don't agree, it is used to ensure that the other is understanding what you are saying


A ver...me parece que hay una diferencia entre preguntarle a otro: "¿Me explico?", en que sí, es preguntarle si nos entiende, totalmente de acuerdo, y decir, como pregunta Magmod: "No me explico por qué". Bueno, pienso que en ese caso es uno el que no se puede explicar ni siquiera a sí mismo el por qué de algo.
Bueno, quizás son distintas maneras de verlo .

Tienen razón, esto es lo que dice el DRAE:
*6. *prnl. Llegar a comprender la razón de algo, darse cuenta de ello.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Rayines said:


> It is as if you were saying: "I can't explain it (even) to myself".


 
Rayines tiene razón.



yayu said:


> I'm sorry but I don't agree, it is used to ensure that the other is understanding what you are saying


 
No si la oración es "No me explico por qué" (que es la oración que el forero puso como ejemplo)

"No me explico por qué" es algo que le dices a otra persona para expresar que no tienes forma de explicar o no tienes idea de por qué (algo) paso. 

A:¿Por qué no vino Jose a la fiesta?
B: Pues la verdad, no me explico por qué no vino


----------



## Rayines

Carol, fíjate, corregí mi mensaje Nº6.


----------



## yayu

Pues yo entiendo que Magmod pregunta por el significado de "¿Me explico?" ya que el "No me explico por qué" lo traduce bastante bien
De todas formas parece que estamos todos de acuerdo


----------



## Rayines

yayu said:


> Pues yo entiendo que Magmod pregunta por el significado de "¿Me explico?" ya que el "No me explico por qué" lo traduce bastante bien
> De todas formas parece que estamos todos de acuerdo


Yo creí que Magmod estaba preguntando el significado del "¿me explico?" que figuraba en la primera oración , ¿me explico? .


----------



## yayu

Hasta que no se pronuncie, cada uno pensaremos lo que nos parezca, me temo jeje


----------



## Rayines

yayu said:


> Hasta que no se pronuncie, cada uno pensaremos lo que nos parezca, me temo jeje


No, no...está claro como vos lo decís, te lo aseguro (por lo que intuyo, el entendió la primera ) .


----------



## Magmod

Como lo decis, del contexto *¿Me explico?* significa Am I being clear? Do you understand me? ...it is used to ensure that the other is understanding what you are saying 
 Pero:


Rayines said:


> esto es lo que dice el DRAE:
> *6. *prnl. Llegar a comprender la razón de algo, darse cuenta de ello.
> pienso que en ese caso es uno el que no se puede explicar ni siquiera a sí mismo el por qué de algo


Literalmente *¿Me explico?* significa:

Do I understand myself? 
 ¿Del DRAE, por favor explícame cómo funciona la mente hispanohablante?

P.ej. 
_Explicarse = (comprender)_ to understand: *¡ahora me lo explico!,* now I understand
** No *me explico* por qué... = I don't understand why ...

Saludos


----------



## i heart queso

¿Me explico? you can think of as saying "am I explaining myself"? And from there to "Am I making myself clear", etc.

Me lo explico, I'm explaining it to myself.

But I think you're analyzing too much.


----------



## Metztli

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Rayines... dos cosas distintas:

¿Me explico? es una manera cortez de preguntar, ¿me entiendes?

No me explico por qué-- I can get myself to understand.

Saludos!


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Tal cual, "¿me explico?" sería literalmente

Do I explain myself?

Otra variante sería

¿Me doy a entender?


----------



## Magmod

Metztli said:


> No me explico por qué--I *can* get myself to understand .



No me explico por qué-- = I don't understand why ...= I *can't* get myself to understand
Pero *Inés* dijo :

"es uno el que no se puede explicar ni siquiera a sí mismo el por qué de algo."
* i heart queso* => estoy de acuerdo contigo totalmente 

Saludos


----------



## Metztli

Magmod said:


> No me explico por qué-- = I don't understand why ...= I *can't* get myself to understand
> Saludos


Yes, yes... you're right, my bad! sorry!!!


----------



## anabetlehem

Hola a tod@s:
¿Podría aluien asegurarme cómo puedo traducir la locución "¿Me explico?" al inglés?. No necesita contexto. Soemos decir esa frase cuando explicamos algo y no estamos seguros de que nos están entendiendo, por ejemplo: fui a ver si estaba y allí no quedaba nada que me pudiese servir, ¿me explico?

¿Podría ser: "did I express myself?

Gracias de antemano
A.


----------



## ingrid_r

"Is it clear?"


----------



## Eximio

Pues en inglés se suele decir "Did you understand me?"
Aunque en este caso la responsabilidad del entendimiento recae sobre el destinatario de la oración, ya que se le pregunta si fue él quien comprendio o no, y no si fuiste tú (el remitente) quien se dio a entender...
Otras opciones son:
Did you get what I mean?
Did you get it?
Was I understandable?
Did I get you understand it?


----------



## gotitadeleche

You can say "Did I explain myself?" But most commonly we would say "Did you understand me?" or "Did that make sense?"


----------



## ajo fresco

Otras opciónes:

Do you know what I mean?
Does that make sense?


----------



## Dario de Kansas

Eximio said:


> Pues en inglés se suele decir "Did you understand me?"
> Aunque en este caso la responsabilidad del entendimiento recae sobre el destinatario de la oración, ya que se le pregunta si fue él quien comprendio o no, y no si fuiste tú (el remitente) quien se dio a entender...
> Otras opciones son:
> Did you get what I mean?
> Did you get it?
> Was I understandable?
> Did I get you *to* understand it?


 

Do you understand (me)? (más formal)
Do you get it? (menos formal)

The literal meaning (but putting it in past tense) would be, "Did I explain myself?" which is acceptable as well.


----------



## fenixpollo

ajo fresco said:


> Do you know what I mean?
> Does that make sense?


 Estas opciones de ajo fresco son las más naturales y comunes de escuchar.


----------



## tracerbullet

fenixpollo said:


> Estas opciones de ajo fresco son las más naturales y comunes de escuchar.


O si quieres parecer aun más "natural", también podrías decir "You know what I mean?" (sin la palabra "do") o nada más "That make sense?" (sin "Does")


----------



## DeMichelis

I don't know how to translate this phrase. Here's the context:
Lo que quiero es no entar en conflictos, ¿me explico?

Another equivalent is ¿me doy a entender?

Thanks.


----------



## chicanul

"Know what I mean/am saying?"

"Got me?" (fuerte)

"Understand?"

"See what I'm saying?"

"you follow?" or just "follow?"

Seguramente habrá más que una opción....


----------



## Mexicanista

Do you understand?

OR

(You) know what I mean"

Personalmente creo que "know what I mean" funciona muy bien aunque es muy informal


----------



## swift

Hola:

Me gustaría señalar que, aunque concuerdo con las traducciones propuestas, la expresión "¿me explico?" conlleva cierto matiz de deferencia que "¿me entiende(s)?" no logra transmitir. Cierto filólogo decía que como lo cortés no quita lo valiente, se debe preferir la forma "¿me explico?", por ser ésta una muestra de modestia: _pude no haberme expresado correctamente, así que te pido que me digas si debo volver a explicártelo, con otras palabras, etc_. Cada vez que alguien me dice "¿me entiende?" no puedo evitar sentirme incómodo porque me da la impresión de que se está poniendo en duda mi capacidad de entendimiento. 

Ustedes dirán.


----------



## Mexicanista

Bien expresado, Swift!


----------



## zumac

¿Me explico? ===> Am I making myself understood?

Saludos.


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador:
*
Este hilo es el resultado de la unión de varios hilos anteriores que llevaban el mismo título (así como respuestas similares).

Por favor, antes de abrir un nuevo hilo, consultar el diccionario de WR, tal como se solicita en la regla 1:



> *1. Busque la respuesta antes de abrir un hilo.*
> Consulte los diccionarios de WordReference y avance hacia abajo para verificar si existen hilos que traten sobre el mismo tema, o use la herramienta de búsqueda del foro.



Gracias.


----------



## la_machy

swift said:


> Me gustaría señalar que, aunque concuerdo con las traducciones propuestas, la expresión "¿me explico?" conlleva cierto matiz de deferencia que "¿me entiende(s)?" no logra transmitir. Cierto filólogo decía que como lo cortés no quita lo valiente, se debe preferir la forma "¿me explico?", por ser ésta una muestra de modestia: _pude no haberme expresado correctamente, así que te pido que me digas si debo volver a explicártelo, con otras palabras, etc_. Cada vez que alguien me dice "¿me entiende?" no puedo evitar sentirme incómodo porque me da la impresión de que se está poniendo en duda mi capacidad de entendimiento.
> 
> Ustedes dirán.


Debo confesar que yo antes decía '¿Me entiendes?'. Nunca había analizado la posible incomodida que eso causara. Pero ya cambié, y ahora sigo siendo valiente y un poco más cortés.

_¿Me explico? _

Saludos, 
¡y muy, pero muy buen 2010 para todos!


----------



## juandiego

To English speakers.
Is it used "_Did I get through?"_?


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> ...la expresión "¿me explico?" conlleva cierto matiz de deferencia que "¿me entiende(s)?" no logra transmitir.


En principio, estoy de acuerdo, pero siento que aun "¿me explico?" puede resultar odioso según el tono que se utilice: algunos te espetan un "¿me explico?" que significa más o menos "¿me entendiste, pedazo de idiota?".

Sin haberlo intelectualizado tanto, había intuido esta diferencia entre "¿me explico?" y "¿me entiende(s)?", de manera que ninguna de estas expresiones forma parte de mi lenguaje habitual. Soy muy vueltera, así que suelo decir cosas como "no sé si habré sido clara...".


----------



## swift

Hola Calamburcita:

No sé si lo he intelectualizado. Comparto tu opinión y quisiera subrayar esto: al decir "cierto matiz" queda implícita la idea de que no siempre es así, sino que ese matiz dependerá de otros factores como el tono y los gestos que acompañen el enunciado:

¿Me explico? 
¿Me explico? 
¿Me explico? 
¿Me explico? 

Además de los que esgriman un "me explico" al final de cada frase, como en diálogo de necios D), están los que prefieren otras formas como la que vos propusiste, mucho más claras y respetuosas diría yo del intelecto del interlocutor.

Gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## fenixpollo

juandiego said:


> To English speakers. Is it used "_Did I get through?"_?


 This would suggest that there is a barrier (of ignorance, stupidity, inattention, distraction, etc.) that I must "get through" in order for the other person to understand me. A related expression is "get it through that thick skull of yours..." (¡entiéndelo ya, burro!).


----------



## romarsan

Calambur said:


> En principio, estoy de acuerdo, pero siento que aun "¿me explico?" puede resultar odioso según el tono que se utilice: algunos te espetan un "¿me explico?" que significa más o menos "¿me entendiste, pedazo de idiota?".


 
Jejeje, coincido contigo, dependiendo del tono ¿me explico? puede significar ¿me entendiste, pedazo de idiota? porque si no es así yo soy lo suficientemente magnánima para volver a explicartelo con tooooda mi paciencia  Aún así, suena mejor que ¿me entiendes? y, también es cierto que muchas veces el tono y la actitud son los que marcan la diferencia.

Saluditos a todos


----------



## craig10

sí que el tono es clave...

En inglés, are you with me, did you get that, have you got that, are you following me y muchas otras


----------



## bondia

craig10 said:


> sí que el tono es clave...
> 
> En inglés, are you with me, did you get that, have you got that, are you following me y muchas otras


 
I'm a *very* late arriver to this thread, but I would suggest:
Do I make myself clear?


----------



## Mate

bondia said:


> I'm a *very* late arriver to this thread, but I would suggest:
> Do I make myself clear?


Me suena un poco duro eso, bondia. Siento como si un superior se lo estuviera espetando a un subordinado. Entiendo que es una traducción perfectamente válida, como muchas otras a lo largo de este hilo, pero suena a algo que se dice después de impartir una orden.

Al igual que Calambur yo nunca digo "me explico". No sé cómo va a sonarle a mi interlocutor, de manera que busco alguna forma más "neutra", aunque  expresar la misma idea me insuma más palabras. 

"No sé si fui claro"
"Tal vez no me expresé bien"

Además en ciertos círculos sociales de mi país, la expresión "me explico" goza de baja reputación. 

Vaya uno a saber por qué.


----------



## la_machy

Mateamargo said:


> Además en ciertos círculos sociales de mi país, la expresión "me explico" goza de baja reputación.
> 
> Vaya uno a saber por qué.


Eso sí suena duro, Mate .

Pero como tú dices, 'vaya uno a saber por qué'.


----------



## juandiego

fenixpollo said:


> This would suggest that there is a barrier (of ignorance, stupidity, inattention, distraction, etc.) that I must "get through" in order for the other person to understand me. A related expression is "get it through that thick skull of yours..." (¡entiéndelo ya, burro!).


Ok, I see, fenixpollo.
The expression is directly related to its literal meaning and the figurative barrier is much figuratively thicker than the mere understanding.


----------



## ORL

> En principio, estoy de acuerdo, pero siento que aun "¿me explico?" puede resultar odioso según el tono que se utilice: algunos te espetan un "¿me explico?" que significa más o menos "¿me entendiste, pedazo de idiota?".
> 
> Sin haberlo intelectualizado tanto, había intuido esta diferencia entre "¿me explico?" y "¿me entiende(s)?", de manera que ninguna de estas expresiones forma parte de mi lenguaje habitual. Soy muy vueltera, así que suelo decir cosas como "no sé si habré sido clara...".


Bueno, si es por eso entonces nos quedan muy pocos giros que podamos usar... el tono, la situación, el contexto en general tienden a cambiar la frase más cándida y convertirla en un bombazo.
Por ejemplo, en una situación determinada "no sé si habré sido clara" puede bien significar "de esto que dije no nos movemos, no hay posibilidad ni de ida ni de vuelta, es como digo yo". "No sé si habré sido clara/o" es una frase muy habitual en boca de jefes... También se la puede tomar como "espero que hayan entendido de una vez, pedazos de idiotas, porque no pienso explicarlo una segunda". Y también se puede entender como "espero haberme explicado claramente, quiero que entiendan lo que digo". Todo depende de la situación.

Hace poco en un programa de TV invitaron a una socióloga a hablar sobre marginalidad, crímen, etc. Uno de los entrevistadores, en un momento le dice a la entrevistada "lo que pasa es que estos chicos que viven en la indigencia, han sido marginados, a veces no les queda otra cosa que dedicarse a la venta de "paco", entendés? Obviamente la mujer tomó el "entendés?" como ofensivo y le respondió "claro que entiendo, si es justamente el tema al que me dedico profesionalmente". No tan obviamente, el entrevistador no tuvo intención de zaherir, pero le salió como le salió. 
Me explico? 

Me refiero a que "me explico?" y "me entendés?" no tienen connotaciones negativas intrínsecas.
Por eso mismo, me suena muy extraño esto:



> "Además en ciertos círculos sociales de mi país, la expresión "me explico" goza de baja reputación"


Pero bueno, el país es grande.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *ORL*: estoy de acuerdo con lo que decís, quedan poco giros válidos, pero es que le has quitado a la cita de lo que dije en post #41 el monigote que le había puesto al final. El monigote era parte de esa propuesta mía: "no sé si habré sido clara...". (tal vez debí haberlo puesto dentro de las comillas, para que se entendiera bien).
La cuestión es que por escrito es difícil transmitir el tono, los gestos, las payasadas... Si yo digo esa frase (o alguna otra parecida) sin querer herir a nadie, seguramente la acompaño con la mímica adecuada y no doy lugar a dudas (como también puedo decir "Buenos días" en un tono y con una cara que son una invitación a que el otro se vaya).
En cuanto a esto:


> Me refiero a que "me explico?" y "me entendés?" no tienen connotaciones negativas intrínsecas.


si tengo que elegir una u otra, sigo prefiriendo la primera, pero las dos me suenan mal. Sé que si quisiera podría usar cualquiera de ellas con la antes mencionada mímica y que no molestarían -excepto que yo quisiera eso-, pero me ha tocado "padecer" ambas formas y me molestan las dos. Supongo que vale la experiencia de cada uno: conozco a una persona autoritaria que usa "¿me explico?" como muletilla y no hay modo de que suene amable, aun cuando no esté toreando... y conozco a una imbécil redomada que dice una pavada tras otra e intercala "¿mentendiste*s*?" (esa me saca de quicio). Luego, he aprendido a erradicar de mi vocabulario ambas expresiones.

Tampoco entiendo lo que dice *Mateamargo*:


> "Además en ciertos círculos sociales de mi país, la expresión "me explico" goza de baja reputación"


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Interesante este intercambio de pareceres. A mí, el _¿me explico?_ me resulta inoportuno, pedante y fastidioso en toda circunstancia que me pueda imaginar; puede que haya alguna que no, pero no me viene a la mente ninguna excepción. El _¿me entendés?,_ en cambio, no me produce lo mismo, lo tolero sin mayores trastornos digestivos.
Yo también me quedé con la duda de a cuáles círculos sociales de su país se refiere Mate (y por qué). Ganas de saber, nomás, ¿me explico?
Saludos


----------



## Mate

Retiro lo de "Vaya uno a saber por qué". Yo sé el porqué, pero me daba _fiaca_ explicarlo. Me disculpo.


La "baja reputación" del "¿me explico?" al que hice referencia se relaciona con una vieja serie de publicaciones del humorista Juan Carlos Colombres (Landrú).

Landrú había creado un par de personajes grotescos de la alta sociedad porteña: María Belén y Alejandra. 
Estas niñas bien tenían todo un código de expresiones que ellas clasificaban en dos categorías: _in_ y _out_. 
Todo lo que era "in" se podía decir, en tanto que todo lo que era "out" quedaba relegado a los estratos sociales más bajos.
La expresión "¿me explico?" entraba dentro de esta última categoría.

Landrú hacía toda esta humorada como una parodia (o una sátira) de la sociedad de aquellos tiempos, pero fue tal el suceso de sus bromas que muchos crearon un culto de la saga. Empezaron a hacerle caso a María Belén y Alejandra --las marionetas de Landrú-- y a imitarlas. 

Un poco como pasó con Orson Welles y La guerra de los mundos; confundieron la realidad con la ficción. 

Sea como fuere, la cosa siguió y aún hoy la muletilla "¿me explico?" (o ¿mesplico?) es evitada por muchos de los cultores de la saga mencionada.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buenísimo, sin quererlo dejó sus marcas en la lengua.
Saludos y feliz año


----------



## ORL

> Landrú había creado un par de personajes grotescos de la alta sociedad porteña: María Belén y Alejandra.
> Estas niñas bien tenían todo un código de expresiones que ellas clasificaban en dos categorías: _in_ y _out_.
> Todo lo que era "in" se podía decir, en tanto que todo lo que era "out" quedaba relegado a los estratos sociales más bajos.
> La expresión "¿me explico?" entraba dentro de esta última categoría.



Bueno, Mateamargo, convengamos en que los tiempos de Landrú pasaron hace muchísimo... 
Landrú, para quienes no lo sepan, http://historiaspasado.blogspot.com/2009/04/landru-gentleman-historia-xxxi.html, es un humorista gráfico argentino, su creación más recordada es Tía Vicenta. Brillante cronista gráfico de la realidad a partir del humor, muchas de sus creaciones aun se recuerdan, pero digamos que no están tan vigentes como para influir en el uso de ciertas frases a nivel masivo. Digamos, que si hay cultores de María Belén y Alejandra, es un círculo bastante cerrado como para decir que en el habla de los argentinos se evita la muletilla "me explico?", cuando en realidad, si uno vive aquí, se da cuenta de que es una de las más habituales.
Para mí, tanto "me explico?", como "me entendés?" dependen del tono con que se digan, no tienen carga necesariamente negativa o peyorativa hacia el interlocutor, y muchas veces tienen que ver con una necesidad de quien habla de que se lo entienda en lo que realmente quiere decir. Eso sí yo diría que es una de las cosas habituales por aquí: que uno diga algo y cada uno interprete lo que se le antoje, creo que en parte de ahí viene el uso indiscriminado de la muletilla.
Calambur, lo que yo quise decir es que si juzgamos a las frases por lo que creemos son sus connotaciones negativas, nos quedamos sin nada que decir. Eso es muy subjetivo, tanto como lo que decís de esas dos personas de que hablás: no son las frases, son las personas que no te caen y la relación que hacés de esas frases con esas respectivas personas. En ese caso, es el uso personal del idioma de cada uno, y la interpretación o efecto en el gusto de cada interlocutor.
Saludos


----------



## Vero911

Puedes usar....does it make sense.


----------



## pugnose

puedes decir 

Am I made myself understood ?

o Am I made  myself clear ?


----------



## bondia

pugnose said:


> puedes decir
> 
> Am I made myself understood ?
> 
> o Am I made myself clear ?


 
Did you understand me?
Have I made myself clear?


----------



## Mexicanista

Vero911 said:


> Puedes usar....does it make sense.


 
Does _that_ make sense? sounds much better, though in centain contexts Does it make sense could work.


----------



## Calambur

@*Mateamargo*: gracias por la explicación (me había olvidado de esas "personajas").


ORL said:


> Calambur, lo que yo quise decir es que si juzgamos a las frases por lo que creemos son sus connotaciones negativas, nos quedamos sin nada que decir. Eso es muy subjetivo, tanto como lo que decís de esas dos personas de que hablás: no son las frases, son las personas que no te caen y la relación que hacés de esas frases con esas respectivas personas. En ese caso, es el uso personal del idioma de cada uno, y la interpretación o efecto en el gusto de cada interlocutor.


Bueno, a mi entender, siempre la elección de las palabras que usamos es subjetiva, y en parte por eso dije que supongo que vale la experiencia personal. Los dos casos que mencioné no son los únicos sino los más feroces. Pero yo no he dicho -creo- que las frases de las que hablamos sean negativas sino que a mí me caen mal, y que me caen mal porque me molestan cuando a mí me las dicen (todo bien subjetivo).


----------



## ORL

Entonces supongo que habré malentendido esto:



> En principio, estoy de acuerdo, pero siento que aun "¿me explico?" puede resultar odioso según el tono que se utilice: algunos te espetan un "¿me explico?" que significa más o menos "¿me entendiste, pedazo de idiota?".


Luego dijiste que las eliminaste de tu vocabulario y si depende del tono que se utiliza, vas a tener que eliminar la mitad o todo el idioma de tu vocabulario, a eso me refiero. Estaba remarcando justamente, el sentido puramente subjetivo del asunto y para quienes estan aprendiendo castellano, para que no crean que porque un hablante nativo elimina frases de su vocabulario, ellos deban hacer lo mismo o evitarlas en el uso coloquial del idioma. Me explico?


----------



## Janis Joplin

¿Me explico? me parece una manera cortés de preguntar ¿me entiendes?. Al menos así me educaron, después de leer todo el hilo veo que la percepción puede variar en otro país.

En lo personal si alguien me pregunta ¿Me entiendes? mi reacción inmediata es querer contestar:  Si te explicas, cualquiera te entiende, a menos que estés hablando con retrasados mentales.

Mi opinión muy personal.


----------



## vjosie

get it?  

We say "get it?" and "got it" all the time in informal English conversation.


----------



## mijoch

"D'you get the message?.

M.

I've just seen the post from vjosie. I agree.


----------



## Magmod

bondia said:


> Did you understand me?



Someone above has given a better translation using the *present tense* and the reflexive verb *explain oneself*:

¿Me explico? = Do I explain myself?


----------



## Magmod

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿Me explico? me parece una manera cortés de preguntar ¿me entiendes?. Al menos así me educaron, después de leer todo el hilo veo que la percepción puede variar en otro país.
> 
> En lo personal si alguien me pregunta ¿Me entiendes? mi reacción inmediata es querer contestar: Si te explicas, cualquiera te entiende, a menos que estés hablando con retrasados mentales.
> 
> Mi opinión muy personal.


 
¿Puedes exlicarme cuál es la diferencia entre:

¿me explico?
¿me doy a entender?
Feliz 2010 a todos


----------



## juandiego

We all know that even the sweetest words can be said in such a tone that may hurt, therefore this thing about the tone is a bit out of the question here, in my opinion. However, it's true that _¿me explico?_ seems to put the responsibility on oneself whereas _¿me entiendes?_ on the other, so the former may be more politically correct. However, to get something across, never it's decisive whether you've explained it well enough or not, but that the other had understood it. So that, perhaps _¿me explico?_ is one of those politically correct spins which states something that actually is not what you want to convey, hence a bit contrived and insincere.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Magmod said:


> ¿me doy a entender?


In my view, “*me* di/*me* doy a entender” is not idiomatic. “Dar a entender” is to lead* someone* to believe something, so it doesn’t make sense to use the dative case of the pronoun “I”. Having said that, other people might have a different opinion, since there are thousands of such examples in Google.
Saludos


----------



## Magmod

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> In my view, “*me* di/*me* doy a entender” is not idiomatic. “Dar a entender” is to lead* someone* to believe something, so it doesn’t make sense to use the dative case of the pronoun  “I”. Having said that, other people might have a different opinion, since there are thousands of such examples in Google.
> Saludos


 
  But I thought that the verb "*darse* a entender" is reflexive like explicarse! Not dative as you have said.


----------



## Doc J

Hello,
Here are some standard forms for asking wether someone understands or not. Longer statements are generally more polite. 

_Am I making myself clear? _
_Do you understand me/ Do you understand the point (that I am making)?_

_Do you understand what I am trying to say?_

_Can you follow what I am saying?_

_Can you follow the point that I am trying to make?_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Magmod said:


> But I thought that the verb "*darse* a entender" is reflexive like explicarse! Not dative as you have said.


 
I found that there are two entries for dar + entender:

*Dar a entender loc. verb.* Insinuarlo o apuntarlo sin decirlo con claridad.

As I said, its meaning is to lead someone to believe something, to imply something. You cannot lead yourself to believe something (“Me di a entender que era inglés” makes no sense in Spanish).

*darse a entender.*
1. loc. verb. Explicarse por señas o en lengua extraña, en términos de ser comprendido.

To use signs and body movements to make yourself understood, because you don’t have a clue of the local language or you have some kind of disability. It doesn’t seem to have any relation with this topic, but yes, in this case you can say “Me di a entender bien”.


----------



## mijoch

There's so much good stuff on this thread.

"It's not so much what you say, but how you say it."

The occasions (limited) on which I've heard "¿me explico?", it has been in a sharp, agressive manner.

I like "-Do I explain myself? he asked sharply."

Without the mood and situational context, a correct translation is difficult.

M.


----------



## bondia

mijoch said:


> There's so much good stuff on this thread.
> 
> "It's not so much what you say, but how you say it."
> 
> The occasions (limited) on which I've heard "¿me explico?", it has been in a sharp, agressive manner.
> 
> I like "-Do I explain myself? he asked sharply."
> 
> Without the mood and situational context, a correct translation is difficult.
> 
> M.


 
Yes, but also one hears it in a more amicable, casual context. One friend says to another: "_No me cae muy bien Juanito. No me parece muy de fiar, ¿me explico?_"
He's not going into any more details about why he doesn't think Juanito is trustworthy. At least, I think I've heard it used this way..
Happy New Year to everyone!
¡Feliz año a todos!


----------



## mijoch

Hi bondia

I'm sure you're right. It's just that with my limited experience, I wouldn't dare say to a Spaniard down here-----¿me explico? I'd say something like "espero que me entiendas". 

Maybe I'm oversensitive!!!

Feliz Año Nuevo a todo el mundo---in the global sense.

Saludos.

M.


----------



## bondia

mijoch said:


> Hi bondia
> 
> I'm sure you're right. It's just that with my limited experience, I wouldn't dare say to a Spaniard down here-----¿me explico? I'd say something like "espero que me entiendas".
> 
> Maybe I'm oversensitive!!!
> 
> Feliz Año Nuevo a todo el mundo---in the global sense.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> M.


 
But, you* could* say it, for example, if you're not questioning the other person's capability of understanding. I think this is the crux of the matter. You are, instead, doubting your own capabality of explaining properly. I don't find it rude, aggressive et al., but I'm not native..
All the best


----------



## mijoch

Yes bondia.

I now understand that-----I'm going to think about it and see what the folk in the "pueblo" say. In general I find that Spanish speakers are more sensitive to their use of language than many English speakers, and are ready and able to explain.

Maybe with the right tone and a little nod I'll learn to use it.

Saludos.

M.


----------



## Södertjej

You can always say "no sé si me explico" which clearly implies you're assuming it could be your explanation what is not so good, instead of the others being to dumb to understand. I agree with Bondia, though, "¿me explico?" with the right tone and expression could be perfectly ok, as if wanting to know if your explanation was good enough. On the other side, an arrogant tone and expression (and given the right context) when saying "no sé si me explico" could be very aggressive too.


----------



## mijoch

Yes-----I guess I've pretty well always heard the agressive version----so I wonder if that's more common. Anyway I understand it all a bit better.

M.


----------



## Ranox

yayu said:


> Do you understand me?


 
Creo que esta traducción que da Word Reference no es la más indicada.

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=explico

En Español, la mayoría de la gente dice "¿Me entiendes?" y unos pocos dicen "¿Me explico?". Originalmente pueden referirse a lo mismo, pero tienen diferentes enfoques:

Si uno dice "¿Me entiendes?", alguna gente podrá sentir que uno está diciendo "Yo estoy explicando bien, y si tú no me entiendes, eres tú el que tiene que hacer el esfuerzo de entenderme".

Mientras que si uno dice "¿Me explico?", se siente más como que uno está diciendo "Si no me entiendes, entonces yo soy el que está explicando mal, entonces tengo que hacer un esfuerzo por explicar bien".


----------

